# Dogs in the jungle at RTDA!



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

The Dogwatch Social Club had a great experience yesterday at Casa Fuente in Los Vegas with Mark, Craig, Justin and Nicki. What a great pre-RTDA herf!

Thanks to everyone for the wonderful time, great conversation and super cigars!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

What? No pictures? 
You guys are slackin' !!!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

yay...lets see the pics!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

We need pics !!!

We are all living through you RTDA atendee eyes. 

Glad you guys all met and had a good time.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

O man! No pics for those of us who couldn't come?


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

You guys & gals are forgetting the first rule of vegas...what happens in vegas stays in vegas. Pictures would create an evidence trail...


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

jcruz1027 said:


> You guys & gals are forgetting the first rule of vegas...what happens in vegas stays in vegas. Pictures would create an evidence trail...


Than I guess the camera is staying at home.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

J/K....Sounds like you guys and ladies had a great time!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> J/K....Sounds like you guys and ladies had a great time!!!!
> 
> Ron


What do you mean your kidding??????????

WE WANT PICS 

Shawn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Wattsamatter dont trust us? O.K. I see how it is...


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

Enjoyed your first podcast from RTDA, looking forward to more and PICS!! Have fun guys!! :w


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Where's Angel?!?!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Been listening to your RTDA updates....Great work also glad you got to doa ReaLLLLLL Herf with the CS boys and Girls!!

Drrgill


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

White97Jimmy said:


> Where's Angel?!?!


:tpd:


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, logging on now for the first time in a few days. Man, what a great time!!!

Pics to follow when I get caught up (Yes, one of Angel will be included!!!)


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

It was great to finally meet you and Bob! MAN, that was fun!

~Mark


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

White97Jimmy said:


> Where's Angel?!?!


Ok you knuckle draggers, here she is, flanked by Craig (Kurtdesign1) and yours truly. Also, a group of other "angels" from the Heavenly Cigar booth.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

And here's a couple more - on the other side of the spectrum......


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice! I really enjoy that second one. Man is that a nice bikini!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You da man !

Cigars,girls and booze = Heaven !

Yup you were there.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

caudio51 said:


> Man is that a nice bikini!


What bikini?

All I see is a smokin' hot woman who ran thru an eyepatch shop ...

... oh and some guy in the way. :r

Great pics Dale! Looks like you boys had a blast!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

caudio51 said:


> Very nice! I really enjoy that second one. Man is that a nice bikini!


Bikini? What bikini?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

From the back you'd have sworn there was no bikini at all!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> From the back you'd have sworn there was no bikini at all!


I demand visual evidence to confirm this perspective myself.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

:r

Floss????


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> I demand visual evidence to confirm this perspective myself.


Unfortunately, my camera man (Bob) did not get a shot from that angle

He will be chastised severely! I would fire him, but there were extenuating circumstances (like wiping the drool from my camera lens!).


----------

